# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  عمران یا نرم افزار؟؟؟؟

## mgh1375

سلام 
من امسال کنکور دادم و 1182 منطقه 2 عمران صنعتی اصفهان اوردم و اصلا فکرشو نمیکردم نرم افزار نیارم
کامپیوتر خواجه نصیر هم با دوتا اختلاف تو کارنامه سبز نیاوردم گفتن نمیشه برم.
یکی راهنمایی کنه چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بیام نرم افزار اراک(شهر خودم) یا عمران صنعتی رو ادامه بدم!!!!
مرسی از همه

----------


## safer1

با توجه به مکانی که زندگی میکنین انتخاب کنید اولین موضوع رو امکان اشتغال در نظر بگیرین ببینید با کدوم رشته با توجه به شرایط شهرتون زودتر شاغل میشین خواهشا اینقدر درگیر انتخاب دانشگاه نباشید ............................فقط اشتغال

----------


## safer1

به نظر من اگه در رشته عمران پارتی یا پول نداشته باشید اصلا به این رشته فکر نکنید بهتره من با توجه به مکانی که زندگی میکنم شما رو راهنمایی کردم به امید خدا خوب فکر کنید و موفق باشید

----------


## moriii

داداش منم الان نرم افزار اوردم دوست داشتم عمران میووردم:/
 ولی به هر حال هر رشته که باشی باید توش زحمت بکشی تا به نون و نوایی برسی
بنظر من حالا که اصفهان قبول شدی همونو ادامه بده و تو این شهر فوق العاده عشق و حال کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mgh1375

> داداش منم الان نرم افزار اوردم دوست داشتم عمران میووردم:/
> 
>  ..........
> 
> تو این شهر فوق العاده عشق و حال کن


 :Yahoo (21): 
چرا همه چیز جابجاست؟؟؟؟

----------

